# managing Muddy traffic areas near barn



## CapraKoza (Apr 7, 2009)

Hello! I have a sort of long passage area outside that leads from the doe pen in the barn to their main pasture. There is a gate toward the pasture side of it. Around the gate, about 6-8 feet on either side gets REAL muddy when we get a good rain, or especially in winter and spring.It's kind of a low, drainage area. I'm talkin' you could lose a boot in that mud! I am wondering if anyone has dealt with this issue. I was considering filling it with some sort of rock, larger stones perhaps, but are these bad for their legs, feet? They often run thru there at a good clip. My husband wants to firmly pack 10F fine gravel, but I think that would get trapped in their hooves/feet, and get in the barn on the mats.
Also thought of digging a big ditch, filling w/ rock, and covering with soil.(sounds like a fun project for the hubby!!) Any thoughts! Thanks!


----------



## goathappy (Oct 5, 2007)

I would put some gravel down then drive over it with a heavy vehicle a bunch of times. We had a really hard time with mud right outside the girls' barn(where they would go out to was lower at the corner of the barn than everything else) We put lime down and let them run it down and now it doens't get muddy anymore. When it is first being run into the ground they will get gravel in their hooves so its important to check for them but after its run down and compacted its really nice


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

Some large stones dumped in the mud first will help keep the gravel from "disappearing" and help with drainage.


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

Awww...you guys are lucky...we are having a terrible time trying to keep all the dust down! There's like an inch of dust around our drive in area by the goat pen. It's been VERY dry this year. 

But yeah, I would see if you can get some gravel to put down...that's the only thing I would think would help with the mud.


----------



## AlecBGreen (Jul 7, 2009)

if you have access to limestone gravel in your area, I would put down a nice thick base of #3 (its from 1.5 to 2 inch in diameter) than put a layer of crush-and-run over top (smaller chips). This should give good drainage w/o being so small that it clogs their hooves. Its pretty cheap in our area.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

I agree with the others... :greengrin: ..also I've been know... to put down walking planks(boards) 

...to keep it.. from getting slippery ...I put gravel on top of the board.... :wink:


----------



## CapraKoza (Apr 7, 2009)

this particular passage is too narrow to get our tractor in, so i won't be able to pack it down, expect with a hand tamper. But you all have given me some really great ideas now. I am going to price out some different types of rock. Thanks!!


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

With the front part of my girls yard, being on a hillside I have alot of water running downhill when it's very rainy here, the front of the barn doors stays wet and mucky.....I tend to "lose" rocks and stone...it just disappears! What I have done is placed patio "stones"..the 4x8" concrete pavers given to me by a dear friend in the areas that the goats walk as well as where I need to walk to get into the barn, no more sinking ankle deep in muck and the girls have a perch to rest their hooves on...as we all know, goats don't like to get their feet wet. These are wide enough that they "float" on the top of the mud and don't sink as easily as something that doesn't have as wide an area of coverage...textured too so they aren't slippery. :greengrin:


----------



## CapraKoza (Apr 7, 2009)

Genius Liz! For cryin' out loud, i just put some of those in the front walk-way of my barn for me, but didn't think of that option for my girls!! Sounds like an easy fix! Thanks!!!


----------



## nancy d (Oct 5, 2007)

Cinder blocks work well too.


----------



## jdgray716 (Aug 8, 2008)

I agree, stones are good and even if you put bigger ones down first and then the gravel, that should help. But I was thinking what all have pretty much posted.


----------



## BeeLady (Dec 12, 2008)

Would give anything to have the mud problem! We continue on in our "exceptional drought. . . . "


----------



## jdgray716 (Aug 8, 2008)

BeeLady said:


> Would give anything to have the mud problem! We continue on in our "exceptional drought. . . . "


Ditto, I would LOVE some rain here!


----------



## CapraKoza (Apr 7, 2009)

You are welcome to some of my mud. It's free!!!!( you haul) We are getting more rain again!! :angry:


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

I feel your pain.... it's been raining off and on here for a few weeks now....between the flies and the muck it's miserable


----------

